
Television in America (1951) - pg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0089kdd
======
jeffreyshaw
Very interesting to hear the attitudes towards TV during the early adoption
phase of the technology.

You can hear the excitement in the announcer's voice as he describes a TV
broadcast.

It reminds me of how I felt when I connected my modem to the computer and
dialed onto the internet for the first time.

